# Four ratties



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I've had four ratty buds go to the bridge.

the first three were from long ago, back when I first got into rats in middle school.

Scabbers(my dad picked her out) and Crystal(she was the one I picked) were my first pair.

Scabbers was a very friendly girl, had the habit of jumping in my lap and chewing on my fingers. She was black with a white tummy(forgot what it's called), and black eyes. Her rump was a very dark, chocolate brown, though.

Crystal was a gorgeous pink-eyed white girlie. She was very sweet, but skiddish and was easily startled by sudden movements or loud noises. She was the first to go, sadly. 

I left my room one day and I didn't shut the cage properly, which allowed my dog(chihuahua/yorkie mix) to get IN the cage with the rats. Scabbers got out unscathed, but took off a very large chunk from my dog's nose. Crystal died of either shock or heart attack, there were no cuts or wounds and I didn't feel any broken bones. But we buried her respectfully near one of our previous cats in the corner of our yard.

After Crystal, I knew I couldn't leave Scabbers alone, I didn't have the time for a loner rat. So we got Amber. She was an old girl, with amber splotches on her rump and face(hence the name). I had her a year before she and Scabbers died together of old age(I watched them both huddle together and fall asleep while I pet them and said my goodbyes).

I went quite a long time without rats after this,but when I got a job babysitting I saved up enough money to get a very large cage(about three stories high), plenty of toys and whatnot, and two new baby girls. Acid and Rayne.(I have pictures of both of these girls up)

Rayne was a true beauty, very loving and sweet, and very elegant. She refused to let anything stay on her glossy coat, lawyas cleaning herself. After about a year and a half of having this wonderful girl, she became infested with red mites. I tried so many things to get rid of them but I think I just tired her out even more. I took her to the vet and had her put down, I couldn't stand to see her so miserable.

Before she passed, though, I got a small dumbo and rex ratty who seems to be just as sweet and loving.

So now, I have two girls(Acid and Meromi), and one big fat boy(Edward).

I miss my other girls, though.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

sorry for you losses they are all happy and havin fun now over the bridge


----------

